# VIP211k hard drive not listed on web site



## sagetek (Mar 8, 2010)

I've read all about adding a hard disk to the VIP211k receiver, but can not find it anywhere on the Dish Network web site! It seems like it may have been there at one time, due to all the autocomplete searchs on the site showing up "vip211k hard drive", but when I search, it comes back no subject found.
Anybody have a link to their site where it is located? Did they discontinue support?

Thanks,
Sagetek


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I added an external drive to my 211 less than a week ago.

Follow the posted link then select the VIP211k. Read the description for the unit, the text next to the image of the vip-211. There's a link there to download the Dish DVR Conversion Guide. That guide does not mention the 211k but it was the same process in my experience.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/hd/default.aspx

When I called to activate the DVR function on my 211, the Dish rep didn't know what I was talking about at first. Then I got the "oh yeah! The external drive." and it was activated in about 60 seconds.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Check the page following page #112 in the online manual for the ViP211K.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

You may have been looking at this page...

211K DVR Conversion and Compatible Hard Drives

I have no idea how to get to this through the Dish website menus, but found it through Google.

Michael


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anybody know if it will use a 1TB drive? Documentation says 750GB max. I have this 1TB drive just waiting for a enclosure. Maybe it would just use 750GB of it. Maybe I could put a 750GB partition on it and a 250GB partition on it and it would use the 750. I suppose I could do a chat with dish but i doubt they would have an answer for this question.

Russ


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you go to the link I posted above, you will see a 1TB drive listed by Seagate (for Dish).

Michael


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

Michael1 said:


> If you go to the link I posted above, you will see a 1TB drive listed by Seagate (for Dish).
> 
> Michael


Sorry, I missed the link to the Seagate site. Right there on the Dish page it says 750 maximum and then the Seagate page specifically says 1TB works on the 211k.

Go Figure.

Russ


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have read on this forum that they updated the firmware since the manual was published, which gave it more capacity.

Michael


----------

